# Navarre Pier 1/1/14



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

from 1pm to 5pm nothing but last hour caught 4 whiting before 6pm and with there new hours 5am to 11pm i might head back for some sharking


----------



## surfcast79 (May 11, 2013)

i was there from 3pm-6:30pm. 1 blue the 1st 2 hours. Then moved closer in and got 4 whiting in the last hour. Nice size too!


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Yea they came out of no where that last hour you were probably across from me and a older gentlemen if so you and the other guy were pulling them in one after another it looked like


----------



## surfcast79 (May 11, 2013)

Yeah I was on the right side with another guy, but really didn't catch much until he gave me his spot. Then older guy next to you (from Wisconsin i think), rolled over for some of the action.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

May go out there tomorrow. I was hoping the fishing was better.


----------



## surfcast79 (May 11, 2013)

Let us know how it goes


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Was there any Bonita at all?


----------

